# Resolvendo dependências

## tuxuserBR

Olá pessoal,

Estou precisando de ajuda, pois já tentei resolver por conta própria este problema e não consigo.

Bom, este é o resultado do emerge --info, para que todos possam se situar no meu sistema:

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17.3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17.3 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo"

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis wine32codecs xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_pt_BR userland_GNU"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Bom, o meu problema é com resolução de dependências, parece que o emerge não consegue resolver as dependências encontradas nos pacotes, estou utilizando o emerge --deep [pacote]  e não consigo instalá-lo. Quero saber se existe alguma falha na minha configuração (através das informações acima) ou se existe um outro parâmetro a ser passado ao emerge?

Alguma informação relevante para a compreensão favor me informe.

Obrigado.

P.S.:

Pacotes que tentei instalar (xine-lib, imagemagick, kaffeine etc).

----------

## gesiel

pf, tente fazer o emerge de apenas um pacote e poste o código de erro, exemplo:

```
emerge -u kaffeine
```

Pode ser um programa "menor" para que vc não perca muito tempo com uma compilação longa antes da mensagem de erro, ok?

----------

## tuxuserBR

Olha o erro. Já instalei todos o pacotes na rdepends e dependes do ebuild e nada... já até tentei utilizar o USE que é informado no pacote atravez do comando emerge -pv e nada. Mas está ai o erro:

if /bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I./magick -I./wand   -I/usr/include/freetype2  -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wall -pthread -MT coders/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.lo -MD -MP -MF "coders/.deps/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.Tpo" -c -o coders/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.lo `test -f 'coders/jpeg.c' || echo './'`coders/jpeg.c; \

then mv -f "coders/.deps/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.Tpo" "coders/.deps/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.Plo"; else rm -f "coders/.deps/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

/bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wall -pthread  -lfreetype -lz -o coders/jpeg.la -rpath /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.2.5/modules-Q16/coders -no-undefined -module -avoid-version coders/coders_jpeg_la-jpeg.lo magick/libMagick.la -ljpeg

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libjpeg.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libXext.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libSM.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libICE.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libX11.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libXt.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/../../..//libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

if /bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I./magick -I./wand   -I/usr/include/freetype2  -O2 -march=athlon-xp -Wall -pthread -MT coders/coders_png_la-png.lo -MD -MP -MF "coders/.deps/coders_png_la-png.Tpo" -c -o coders/coders_png_la-png.lo `test -f 'coders/png.c' || echo './'`coders/png.c; \

then mv -f "coders/.deps/coders_png_la-png.Tpo" "coders/.deps/coders_png_la-png.Plo"; else rm -f "coders/.deps/coders_png_la-png.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

coders/png.c: In function `ReadOnePNGImage':

coders/png.c:1755: warning: implicit declaration of function `png_access_version'

coders/png.c:1764: error: `png_ptr' undeclared (first use in this function)

coders/png.c:1764: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

coders/png.c:1764: error: for each function it appears in.)

make: ** [coders/coders_png_la-png.lo] Erro 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  imagemagick-6.2.5.5.ebuild, line 86:   Called die

!!! compile problem

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## tuxuserBR

Para completar e ficar mais clara minha situação. Estou fazendo um emerge world e esse pacote está com problemas e não deixa o emerge world continuar. Parou na compilação dele e estou das 10 horas até agora tentando achar a solução. Foi feita a atualização do xorg para xorg 7. Parece que alguns pacotes não estão mais aí... apesar de estarem instalados, já fiz a verificação.

Existe algum comando que faz com que o emerge pule esse pacotes defeituosos e continue a instalação?

obrigado.

----------

## errado

```
gcc-config -l
```

O que retorna?

Acho que atualizou o GCC e esqueceu de rodar um:

```
fix_libtool_files.sh VERSAO_ANTIGA_DO_GCC
```

De qualquer forma, num método mais demorado, um

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 deve resolver.

sds,

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas tuxuserBR.

Há um bug com o imagemagick e a libpng reportado há algum tempo. Podes seguir esta thread. Se não fazes emerge --sync há alguns dias, podes tentar fazer, porque era suposto a libpng*-r1 já ter o bug corrigido.

----------

## tuxuserBR

Valeu pessoal,

Obrigado pelas sugestões e desculpe a falta de oportunidade de vir no fórum, muitos problemas no trabalho...

Obrigado. Este fórum está sendo ótimo.

----------

## tuxuserBR

Errado, 

Respondendo sua pergunta do gcc-config -l, ele retorna a seguinte saida:

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

E rodei o script que vc falou, agora quando terminar te falo se deu certo...

obrigado

----------

## MetalGod

usa o eselect compiler   :Cool: 

----------

## errado

Foi a troca de versão do gcc mesmo ;] Boa sorte, tuxuserBR!

MetalGod, o eselect é muito interessante (e prático), mas eu não tenho visto muito falatório sobre isso. Não vejo nenhuma indicação para o mesmo no handbook, nem nada. Apesar de existir uma entrada no Wiki e um User's Guide, será que não tá faltando uma melhor divulgação da ferramenta? Sempre esqueço da existência dela...

----------

## tuxuserBR

Como eu instalo esse eselect compiler pra minha arquitetura ele está maskarado  :Very Happy: 

Quanto ao GCC como atualizo então...?

----------

## tuxuserBR

Estou atualizando o GCC para poder corrigir este problema, mas surgiu outro bem estranho. Estou seguindo a documentação do www.gentoo.org para atualizar o GCC e fiz como está lá e surgiu o seguinte erro no emerge -e system:

*** Resuming merge...

>>> Emerging (1 of 83) sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: '/usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20060603.ebuild'

Como resolver isso?

obrigado.

----------

## domus-br

 *tuxuserBR wrote:*   

> Estou atualizando o GCC para poder corrigir este problema, mas surgiu outro bem estranho. Estou seguindo a documentação do www.gentoo.org para atualizar o GCC e fiz como está lá e surgiu o seguinte erro no emerge -e system:
> 
> *** Resuming merge...
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 83) sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 to /
> ...

 

acho que um emerge --sync  deve resolver, pois ta constando como ausente essa ebuild

----------

## tuxuserBR

Obrigado,  :Wink: 

Acabei de fazer o emerge --sync deu o mesmo erro  :Sad: 

Mas, vlws

----------

## domus-br

 *tuxuserBR wrote:*   

> Obrigado, 
> 
> Acabei de fazer o emerge --sync deu o mesmo erro 
> 
> Mas, vlws

 

tenta sincronizar de outro server, olha aqui o meu

```
ls -la /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20060603.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1935 2006-06-30 03:06 /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20060603.ebuild
```

----------

## tuxuserBR

me informe um mirror bom para fazer sync.

obrigado.

----------

